# Upgrade from Gaggia Classic without spending the earth?



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi All

I realise that this is sort of covered in other posts. However, as someone who doesn't ever make milk-based drinks, some of the benefits of double boilers and HX machines seem superfluous. Is there anything I could get for around £300 second hand that would be an improvement on my Classic?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For you the main draw back of the classic is boiler size and managing the temperate stability thro extraction. The double boilers for example allow for a PID to measure and adjust the temperature you brew at . A HX with flushing routines , will be more temperature stable also . Bigger boilers mean quicker recovery times between shots.

If you like espresso and particularly ristretto. , then by all accounts the Caravel lever would be a nice small machine . No steam capability , temp measured by sticking in a thermometer , other than there are other levers might be more up your street .


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> For you the main draw back of the classic is boiler size and managing the temperate stability thro extraction. The double boilers for example allow for a PID to measure and adjust the temperature you brew at . A HX with flushing routines , will be more temperature stable also . Bigger boilers mean quicker recovery times between shots.
> 
> If you like espresso and particularly ristretto. , then by all accounts the Caravel lever would be a nice small machine . No steam capability , temp measured by sticking in a thermometer , other than there are other levers might be more up your street .


Thanks, although I don't know where to find a Caravel lever at a reasonable price, and would worry that a lever machine would be more, not less, difficult to get consistent shots from.

Chris


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Not sure what grinder you have at the moment but you could always look at upgrading that with your budget? Could get a Mazzer super jolly or similar if you dont have already or sell the grinder you have and put towards an even better grinder? When I changed to to a MSJ from an MC2 I noticed such a difference/improvement in taste of the shots!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CFo said:


> Thanks, although I don't know where to find a Caravel lever at a reasonable price, and would worry that a lever machine would be more, not less, difficult to get consistent shots from.
> 
> Chris


Chris - there's a raffle on the forum for a brand new Caravel - £10 a ticket. Caravel is capable of producing upstanding ristretto shots and isn't difficult to master. Very simple design - little to go wrong. A decent fast acting thermoprobe is a must - something like a Thermapen - see Ebay (around £30). Might be worth PMing Coffeechap and picking his brains.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Unless you steam a lot of milk or pull a lot of shots back to back the Classic is very capable. Sounds like this could be the first signs of upgraditis though...


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

kikapu said:


> Not sure what grinder you have at the moment but you could always look at upgrading that with your budget? Could get a Mazzer super jolly or similar if you dont have already or sell the grinder you have and put towards an even better grinder? When I changed to to a MSJ from an MC2 I noticed such a difference/improvement in taste of the shots!


Echo the above.

My SJ made such a difference to the quality of my espresso!


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Not sure what grinder you have at the moment but you could always look at upgrading that with your budget? Could get a Mazzer super jolly or similar if you dont have already or sell the grinder you have and put towards an even better grinder? When I changed to to a MSJ from an MC2 I noticed such a difference/improvement in taste of the shots!


Interesting idea. Have MC2 currently.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Have a look in the for sale super jolly just listed for 200£ if your near would be well worth it plus with selling your mc2 be a net spend of about 120


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

spune said:


> Echo the above.
> 
> My SJ made such a difference to the quality of my espresso!





CFo said:


> Interesting idea. Have MC2 currently.


Just to re iterate you won't believe the difference the upgrade in grinder will make!!almost like a different drink!


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Have a look in the for sale super jolly just listed for 200£ if your near would be well worth it plus with selling your mc2 be a net spend of about 120


yeah tried that lost out!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

CFo said:


> yeah tried that lost out!


Yeah I saw but they come up fairly regularly although £200 was at tge lower end for what they go for


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Its also worth learning to temperature surf on your classic.

The Classic is very capable of pulling a good shot, I actually upgraded from mine because I wanted to make getting that good shot easier (plus be able to steam more than a small mug of milk). I now have a HX and it is a much simpler affair.

Everything I have ever read about small lever machines seems to suggest the are tricky beasts to master, and shots inconsistent. I steered away from getting a europiccola because of this. Worth reading before considering a small lever.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

How long have you owned the Classic?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

CFo bought it off me in September


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Its also worth learning to temperature surf on your classic.
> 
> The Classic is very capable of pulling a good shot, I actually upgraded from mine because I wanted to make getting that good shot easier (plus be able to steam more than a small mug of milk). I now have a HX and it is a much simpler affair.
> 
> Everything I have ever read about small lever machines seems to suggest the are tricky beasts to master, and shots inconsistent. I steered away from getting a europiccola because of this. Worth reading before considering a small lever.


Sounds good advice. I haven't really got the patience to temperature surf, and I want something that my wife can use and get consistent shots easily. What did you upgrade to?


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> CFo bought it off me in September


Indeed I did. A very fair buy and excellent delivery service. However I'm thinking it needs more attention to detail to get a good shot than I can normally give. I only drink coffee in the morning, which weekdays means breakfast time in a hurry to get to work. However I am just testing the water here, I may keep the classic for another year, certainly not desperate to see it go. I believe you yourself have been known to change machines once in a while


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Third machine in nine months! Hopefully be the last for a while.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

CFo said:


> Sounds good advice. I haven't really got the patience to temperature surf, and I want something that my wife can use and get consistent shots easily. What did you upgrade to?


I currently have a Expobar Office Pulsar


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

For me, having the Gaggia Classic is a bit like owning your first film SLR camera, where you get to know how machines operate, and have to work to get good results.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

rodabod said:


> For me, having the Gaggia Classic is a bit like owning your first film SLR camera, where you get to know how machines operate, and have to work to get good results.


Great analogy Rod. Starter SLRs then normally either then get upgraded because the owners see the results and want more, or they sit in the cupboard and come out at Christmas and Birthdays as the owners can't be bothered (and would rather use a point and click).

When you think about it is just the same with espresso machines.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agreed, the Classic is like the K1000 of espresso machine


----------



## Pete N (Dec 10, 2013)

Most people seem to say that the Classic is a great starter. I am looking to get into this and have my eye on a Classic. Are there any others I should consider to start with?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

As per first post, about £300 for the machine, as I am allowing about £200 for a grinder. I am beginning to think that it is unlikely that there is any improvement on the classic possible for £300, in which case I might just try an improved grinder in the first instance. (Currently have MC2). Am thinking Mignon.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

got Mignon from Jeebsy.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you used it again or waiting til tomorrow?


----------

